# Dialer-Betrug: Zielfahnder fassen Programmierer auf Mallorca



## sascha (24 Juli 2006)

*Dialer-Betrug: Zielfahnder fassen Programmierer auf Mallorca*

Zielfahnder haben in Spanien einen mutmaßlichen Dialer-Betrüger gefasst. Der 42-Jährige soll die so genannten Hanseaten-Dialer programmiert haben, mit denen Internetnutzer in ganz Deutschland vor zwei Jahren um insgesamt 3,5 Millionen Euro gebracht wurden. Der Mann war der letzte der elf Tatverdächtigen, der in diesem Zusammenhang noch gesucht worden war.

"Hanseaten-Dialer" steht für eine besondere Form von Einwählprogrammen, die in den Jahren 2003 und 2004 für großen Wirbel sorgten. Damals erhielten hunderttausende Internetsurfer „aus heiterem Himmel“ Rechnungen, in den behauptet wurde, sie hätten im Internet ein kostenpflichtiges Erotik-Abonnement abgeschlossen. Als Absender dieser Rechnungen firmierten verschiedene Firmen mit Namen wie Tele Hansa oder Media Work, die scheinbar in Hamburg residierten. Tatsächlich saßen die Hintermänner dieser Masche aber unter anderem auf Mallorca. Diese hatten verschiedene Webseiten so präpariert, dass sich beim Besuch unbemerkt ein Dialer auf den Rechnern der Betroffenen einnistete, sich einwählte und dabei die Rufnummer der Opfer übertrug. Über Rückverfolgung gelangten die Täter so an die Adressen und konnten die unberechtigten Rechnungen verschicken (Dialerschutz.de berichtete mehrfach).

Fahnder des Hamburger Landeskriminalamts nahmen nach etlichen Strafanzeigen im Frühjahr 2004 die Ermittlungen auf – und stellten fest, dass die Täter insgesamt 220.000 Rechnungen unter verschiedenen Firmennamen versandt hatten. Rund 45.000 Betroffene überwiesen den geforderten Betrag von 49 Euro tatsächlich. Die elf Tatverdächtigen erzielten dabei laut Staatsanwaltschaft Gewinne von rund 3,5 Millionen Euro. Bei Durchsuchungen der Firmen- und Wohnräume der Beschuldigten im November 2004 und März 2005 gelang es dem LKA und der Hamburger Staatsanwaltschaft, umfangreiches Beweismaterial sicherzustellen. Im Rahmen der damals geführten Ermittlungen wurden bereits zehn Tatverdächtige ermittelt und teilweise auch festgenommen. Nur der 42-Jährige, der die illegalen Dialer programmiert haben soll, tauchte unter – bis jetzt.

Wie die Hamburger Polizei heute berichtete, gelang es Zielfahndern, den Mann auf Mallorca aufzuspüren und mittels europäischem Haftbefehl zu verhaften. Er wird im Laufe des Tages von Beamten des LKA 5 nach Hamburg gebracht und soll dort in Untersuchungshaft landen.

Bereits im Dezember hatte das Amtsgericht Hamburg St. Georg zwei Betrüger verurteilt, die mit Hanseaten-Dialern arbeiteten. Die Geschäftsführer der Firma Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme (HAS) wurden des gewerbsmäßigen Betrugs und der Datenveränderung für schuldig gesprochen. Die beiden angeklagten Dänen hatten vor dem Prozess schriftliche Geständnisse abgelegt. Im Gegenzug sicherte ihnen die Staatsanwaltschaft Bewährungsstrafen zu, außerdem mussten die Männer 2,1 Millionen Euro Geldbuße zahlen. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=374


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juli 2006)

*AW: Dialer-Betrug: Zielfahnder fassen Programmierer auf Mallorca*

Ein 42jähriger *DEUTSCHER* wurde dort festgenommen, vor 4 Wochen. Und der hat die Dialer programmiert. Stimmt das so? Und man meint damit den st-olb00001, oder?
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/p_story.htx?nr=851901


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: Dialer-Betrug: Zielfahnder fassen Programmierer auf Mallorca*

Aber das Verfahren betrifft NUR die Sache mit den Rechnungen?  Nichts, was zuvor passierte, als auch schon von ""Dialer-Maf*a" geschrieben wurde, oder was woanders passiert ist?
Dann bleiben das Lächerlichkeiten, die lächerlich bestraft werden? Mit wem sitzt eigentlich der (firmenorganisatorische) Partner des "verurteilten" Dänischen Dialerpaten im britischen Casin0-Boot? Und warum wird das ignoriert? Muss uns das echt erst die BBC erzählen?


----------



## Unregistriert (1 September 2006)

*AW: Dialer-Betrug: Zielfahnder fassen Programmierer auf Mallorca*

_außerdem mussten die Männer 2,1 Millionen Euro Geldbuße zahlen._

Tja, so läuft der Hase. Da werden die Immobilien auf Mallorca wohl auch dran glauben müssen. Wie gewonnen - so zeronnen. :lol:


----------



## Reducal (1 September 2006)

*AW: Dialer-Betrug: Zielfahnder fassen Programmierer auf Mallorca*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> :lol:


Das siehst du nicht richtig - das eine Problem ist abgehakt/getilgt/erledigt, man widmet sich schlichtweg auch anderen Geschäften.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 September 2006)

*AW: Dialer-Betrug: Zielfahnder fassen Programmierer auf Mallorca*

2,1 Mio Geldstrafe wurden bezahlt, aber die eingenommenen Gelder sind meines Wissens ja verschollen. Wie viel das _genau_ war? Ich glaube nicht, dass man das überhaupt weiß... Und wenn Du Dir den Spaß gönnst, die online verfügbaren mallorcinischen Zeitungen der letzten Wochen zu studieren, da findest Du noch mehr interessante Details, beispielsweise zum Wert einer mallorcinischen Telefonfirma (6 Mio €?). Wenn man also  berücksichtigt, was bekannt ist und im Geiste dazu rechnet, was branchenintern spekuliert wird (Wem gehörte tatsächlich welcher Anteil einer unlängst in UK verkauften Telekomfirma?), dann darfst Du sicher sein: Frau A*B*J* heiratet einen Mann, der nicht nur an Lebenserfahrung reich ist und der noch dazu "Non Stop Ideen" hat...
.
Ob der seine "listatodo" /(siehe whois) schon abgearbeitet hat, weiß ich nicht. Ich hoffe nur, dass er sich von Deutschland fern hält...


----------

